# Mr Robinson,or would you prefer some Curry



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow,the rumors are flying,and as always our very ownZeke is in the middle...

Glenn Big Dog Robinson,Eddie Robinson and of course Eddie Curry...

If Philly waives Big Dog,would you want to pick him up??

Would you trade TT for him??Though Philly doesnt want TT's longer contract..

Eddie Robinson for the minimum???

And of course the big fish Eddie Curry who wants out of Chicago..

Would you give up TT and Kt for Antonio davis and Eddie Curry..Chi rejected Naz and TT..Would you throw in a draft pick??

If Chicago come back and says Curry is yours for Ariza and Naz,would zeke pull the trigger..i am getting nauseous thinking about it,but to trade the 43rd pick in the draft and get Curry is not the worst thing in the world


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah lets trade for everyone on the bulls. they only won 22 games last year cause the jerseys didnt say knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

so you dont want Curry??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Wow,the rumors are flying,and as always our very ownZeke is in the middle...
> 
> Glenn Big Dog Robinson,Eddie Robinson and of course Eddie Curry...
> ...


These are tough questions for the 1st week of the season. Can we have until feb. to decide?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You are free to have as much time as you need....:yes: 

I would trade KT and TT in a heartbeat for Curry and Antonio Davis

Probably sign Big Dog over Mad Dog Robinson...

and i would.........not trade curry for Ariza


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Ariza at this point--there's too much glow around him. but, more importantly, Curry is so inconsistent BECAUSE of a consistently horrible work ethic and that's trouble to invest in.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I wouldn't trade Ariza at this point--there's too much glow around him. but, more importantly, Curry is so inconsistent BECAUSE of a consistently horrible work ethic and that's trouble to invest in.


But,that is the ONLY reason a 21 year old 6'11" 280 pound center with skills may be on the market.....

I love Arizas game..But i couldnt fault Zeke if he moved Ariza as part of a package for Curry....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why would they take ariza when they have two of the best rookies playing SF for them? Deng and Nocioni have been playing well. 


same reason i have no idea why we want eddie robinson. Penny, TT, Ariza are enough for that spot.

and Curry stinks. the only reason we thought he was good cause theres like a million bulls fans here (and everywhere else) hyping him up to be the next shaq when curry only averaged 9 boards a game in highscool. yes only 9 rebounds a game. 

shaq in highschool:
32.1 points, 22 rebounds and 8 assists per game

Curry in highschool:
22 points, 9 rebounds, .9 assists


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Would you give up TT and Kt for Antonio davis and Eddie Curry..Chi rejected Naz and TT..Would you throw in a draft pick??



I would do this one, for the simple fact that we upgrade at the five. Face it Curry over no-one is still an upgrade. Plus Davis is no slouch, and we would still have Nazr who started at the five last season some games as well as Baker.

And the three would still be covered by Ariza and Penny, plus it would help with the proposed three guard line-up when Houston returns.

At the same time we are getting younger and quicker up and down the floor. I don't see how it could harm us, we wouldn't be giving up anyone that has been a focal point so far. Sweetney would get more burn with KT gone, and I think Davis wuld run the pick and roll resonably well with Starbury


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Curry reminds me of Tim Thomas. He's going to get a huge deal and never improve his game. Oh, and he is a horrendous rebounder for his size, just like TT.

I would rather go after a guy like Stromile Swift, who is probably better, but has far less hype surrounding him.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry is half decent. I would take him in a trade for TT maybe also Sweetney, definitely not for Ariza. No matter what, we need size in the middle. If he does force a trade let's hope the Knicks are players in this thing and that we don't have to overpay, which invariably ALL New York teams do...no matter what the sport.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I would rather go after a guy like Stromile Swift, who is probably better, but has far less hype surrounding him


i think jerry west is after curry and swift is probably the guy chicago wants



> and Curry stinks. the only reason we thought he was good cause theres like a million bulls fans here (and everywhere else) hyping him up to be the next shaq when curry only averaged 9 boards a game in highscool. yes only 9 rebounds a game.


Penny,if you check the Bulls board,they definetly do not overhype curry..In fact alot of the fans think he is garbage...

Rashidi,how could we get Stro and what would we do with him??


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

A lot of people back a couple years ago said he'd be a dominant low-post force. However, the level-headed posters realized he may score some points but he had no drive, rebounding or defensive ability. We tricked ourselves into believing a young kid can develop heart, and clearly his immaturity is showing right now. Maybe he blows up in New York but he is ultra-sensative not something the New York fans or press take into account. I'd also be wary of re-uniting him with his traveling buddy Jamal Crawford. JC is playing tons better with somebody who ain't gonna goat him into playing X-Box before games.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'd also be wary of re-uniting him with his traveling buddy Jamal Crawford. JC is playing tons better with somebody who ain't gonna goat him into playing X-Box before games.


in that case,i dont imagine you are too hiogh on Erob either:no:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi,how could we get Stro and what would we do with him??


I would assume the same way they got Crawford, offer players with expiring contracts.

Since Memphis is so high on above average talents, Kurt Thomas and Nazr could do it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I would assume the same way they got Crawford, offer players with expiring contracts


so you are talking about acquiring him next year...West wouldnt settle form KT and Naz..My guess is Curry for Stro..


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

what would we give for curry anyway?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweetney, pretty much.

I have no interest in trading Sweetney for a guy who arguably isn't any better and wants a max contract. Sweetney is under contract for a bit longer, and probably won't be stupid enough to demand 40 million more than he's worth.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The rumor is KT has to be involved and possibly naz.probably a complete rumor as Curry now claims he likes Chi


----------

